# Amazed at the lack of tips.



## Go-Astros! (Apr 5, 2017)

As a new ridesharing driver, three weeks with Lyft, one with Uber, I am shocked at the lack of tips.
I find on Lyft I get tipped about 30% of the time. I thought that was low, then I drove for Uber. Woof.
Forty six rides with Uber and I have cleared a cool $5 from one passenger.
Having said that, I did have one Lyft ride for $9. He tips $5 in the app and tosses me $17 in cash.
I dragged two heavy suitcases from the door of a young woman, got them to the curb at the airport and she couldn't get off her phone long enough to say "thanks" much less toss me a finski. 
Just $1 a trip would add up nicely.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Thats not the only thing that will surprise you. In a few weeks you will fully embrace the toxic culture and work ethic that uber has bestowed upon you. Just wait until you get your dose of crazy passenger who reports you for _______ just to get reimbursed 5$


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

This job has made me lose a lot of faith in humanity. I couldn't be more proud of myself. I always tip my Driver. Back in the day when i took Taxi's a little bit, I tipped. It is beneath my dignity not to. I cannot understand men who bring their dates out and take an Uber, and then don't tip. Now maybe girls are so brainwashed these days that they have no idea what just happened. But I lead by example. I don't care if 100 people jump off a bridge. I'm tipping. I'm doing the right thing.

Never be one of those waitresses who talk about tips in your car and then don't tip. That kind of person is a BUZZARD.

It's beneath my dignity to not tip. Couldn't be prouder of myself for being such a mature person when it comes to this matter. A guy helped me with my jumper cable. Of course I tipped him. If you have cash on you, you have to tip for these services.

I've learned a lot about people. And I also learned that in certain situations, you should tip. When you see a tip jar at a cafe, TIP. Even if it's one dollar. Show that cashier your dollar and make sure he sees you put that dollar in that jar. Show your appreciation. Think about it. When you see tip jars, it's your obligation to tip. Otherwise we're being hypocrites. You tip for good service.

I used to laugh at Mocha Joe from Curb Your Enthusiasm. He wanted a tip from Larry for bringing the jumper cables to his office. Larry asked Mocha Joe to do him a ''favor.'' As Mocha Joe says, ''You tip for a favor, Larry.'' But now I understand where someone like Mocha Joe is coming from. When a multi millionaire asks you to do him a favor and doesn't tip, that's so shameful.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I estimate less than 1% of my trips earn me a tip. I probably average $5 per week on 100 rides a week.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Hogg said:


> I estimate less than 1% of my trips earn me a tip. I probably average $5 per week on 100 rides a week.


Damn, I would not have driven more than a couple of weeks if I received so little in tips.


----------



## hopeblouin (Sep 7, 2016)

As of right now I only drive for Uber (lyft just came to this area 2 weeks ago or so) but I get tips about a third of the time. I work weekend bar hours and usually clear at least 60 a weekend in tips.


----------

